# Input/Key West fishing charter



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, headed to Key West next week and looking to do some fishing. I'm planning on bringing a rod and some tackle to hopefully fish off some docks. Also, we want to hire a charter, any recommendations would be great! Thanks in advance.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rock Fish (Mar 10, 2012)

Capt. Jack Carlson with "Two Conchs Sportfishing". We have gone out with him a few times in the past and he always puts us on fish. He is out of Marathon, about an hour north of Key West, well worth the little drive.

http://www.twoconchs.com/

Have fun! 

Tight Lines


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

FishMonster has multiple charters available out of Key West. I didnt do it..., but I would recommend booking a trip to the Dry Tortugas. SICK FIshing!!!


----------



## LabsRock (Apr 25, 2006)

I fished with Capt. Andrew Tipler with Last Cast Charters a few years ago. We did not kill the fish but to be fair we were there at about the worst time of year for Florida fishing. He worked hard to get us on fish and had quality boat and equipment that was well taken care of. His marina is on Cudjoe Key. Contact at (305) 744-9796 and website at www.lastcastcharters.net


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! Keep em coming!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> I would recommend booking a trip to the Dry Tortugas. SICK FIshing!!!






Don't remember which charter we took (21 years ago) but I'll always remember the trip!

Seen round trip air for 230 into lauderdale the other day.... kinda pissed I didn't book it!


----------



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Inshore: tailchasingcharters.com Capt. Gabe Nyblad Michigan guy

Offshore/Tortugas: delphfishing.com Capt. Billy Delph

Might be difficult getting a trip with this late of notice. The good captains are often fully booked especially coming into prime tarpon season.

Good luck down there. I'm sure you will have an awesome time.


----------



## qdma48768 (Mar 8, 2011)

i have fished the Tortugas at least a dozen times or more i am parshall to the charters because my dad is the owner of a charter.(fishquestcharters.com) they are probably booked but they go out for 3 days 2 nights or 4 days 3 night it is like nothing u experienced fishing around here. no matter what charter u take the dry Tortugas are any unforgettable experience. good luck have a great time enjoying the sun an saltwater fishing.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've fished out of KW a few times on the long trips. Fished out of Marathon on night trips and did good on mango's. Did a 3 day trip out of Ft Lauderdale to Bimini. Best place was probably out of St John's Pass/Madera Beach on the 3 days trips to the middle grounds. By the 3rd day you're ready to come back home and get some sleep after fishing endlessly.:fish2:


----------

